
Intel outs 64-bit KitKat Android, 'Braswell' chip for Chromebooks - yiedyie
http://www.cnet.com/news/intel-outs-baswell-next-chip-for-chromebooks/
======
nemasu
Hmm, I figured we'd see 4GB+ RAM on Android ARM before a commercial Android
x86_64 release ... guess there's still time.

